# just finished installing my pedders strut mounts



## germ0gto (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, just wanted to show off my shot/collapsed:shutme upper strut mounts on my GTO. These are my pedders upper mounts I bought...they took a while to get here but I got them. I also went ahead and ordered the bearings too..good idea on my part!
Conclusion is my front lift, I perceive a "lighter" ride...I also had to change out one bolt to fix my camber...now she rides straight! I did my own alignment so I made sure it wouldn't pull. 
Here are the pictures I uploaded.

THANKS


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good job. I'm going to do mine when I do the struts and springs.


----------



## germ0gto (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks!. I found that my left strut was shot....i have to replace asap...


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Great job! And did your own alignment as well.

mike
dms


----------



## germ0gto (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah I work for a shop that has an alignment machine. lucky me


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

I looked at the strut bushing again. I must say the one you are showing is seriously collapsed

mike
dms


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

Were did u order yer strut bushings and bearings from? I have Google searched and no luck. Just whole front bushing kits Mine are shot my strut moves up and down and back and forth. Plz let me know!


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

Nvm reading > me 

Pedders GTO Strut Mount (5851) - $44.28 - Haddad Motorsports..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I went with the Lovells. Theirs are a poly bushing. IMHO it's a good idea to order the bearings with the mounts. It's sometimes possible to reuse the old ones but to me it isn't worth it. Bump stops are cheap and they get mashed up too so while you're in there. . .


----------

